# dogs



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

I want a trained dog that will corner a bobcat. What do you guys think it would cost ? And where would I get one ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Luke...I heard you just train hounds just like you would for any other animal. If you would like just pm me and I most likely could put you in touch with guys that have cat running hounds.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey Luke--- PM Predatortalk member [email protected] ---He's a real houndman. I think he runs up in the Oregon counrty. Bet he knows where you can pickup a good dog out here on this side of the river.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Great advice from Cat. I had forgot about Duane.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. It may be way out of my budget but I think it would be fun. We also have big cats but they are very few so I thought a bobcat dog would be cool.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Well that was short lived...lol

Duane cant recieve pms. maybe he will see this post and get in touch with me


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

PM sent to you Luke.


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks YD . Hopefully he will have some info that is good !! Info in free but Hopeing I can afford a dog...lol


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you want to train your own dog or buy a finished dog ?


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

Man I have no clue of how to train one !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's easier if you have one that knows the ropes to teach you new one.... They speak the language.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok Luke...I am sending you a pm with info


----------

